# Bear Creek /little manistee where are the Brown Trout?



## ifellin (Feb 23, 2011)

I visit my home state of Michigan and fish with a high school buddy each spring when trout season begins. We typically arrive a couple of days early to fish Bear creek which is open year round. Up until last year we would catch our share of browns, mostly smaller than the 17" minimum, but still enough to make it a worthwhile experience. Last year we fished 3 days straight on Bear Creek and the Little Manistee and while we caught many small Steelhead (4-8 inches), we did not catch a single Brown.

Does anyone have any information on this? Has there been a fish kill that I don't know about?

Considering heading to the Au Sable and further north this year if the conditions are going to be the same as last year.

any help would be appreciated

Sincerely,

Ted and Gary


----------



## BearCreekPro (Mar 18, 2008)

Ifellin, 

There are still plenty of Browns in BearCreek and the Little Man. No fish kill or anything like that. 

Head north, maybe u will find some there :lol:


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

There was a kill a few years ago when the DNR was treating BC to kill Lampreys. I know someone who was there when huge Browns and Salmon were floating downstream. Obviously it didn't make the headlines. I just spent 2 days on BC. It wasn't very productive.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Why is this in the NorthEAST forum?


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

no idea.


----------



## ifellin (Feb 23, 2011)

I apologize, I am new to the site and accidentally post this in the northeast forum when it should have been placed in the northwest forum. Sounds like I have my answer though.

Thanks.


----------



## rwenglish1 (Jan 6, 2007)

Come on guys, he is new and made a mistake. I am sure he will make it up by the time he reaches 4000 post. Things must be pretty slow as we are nearing the end of the winter.


----------



## steelslam (Apr 8, 2001)

17'' minimum... i always thought the min. was 15'' i kept a pair of 16'' on the big man friday morning


----------



## BearCreekPro (Mar 18, 2008)

The new fishing guide is out, have the regulations changed this year?:16suspect


----------



## A.M. General (May 3, 2001)

Of all people, I thought BearCreekPro would know the regulations. I've heard they're increassing the size limit again because of all the snagging that is done on Bear Creek.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

> I've heard they're increassing the size limit again because of all the snagging that is done on Bear Creek.



How would increasing the size limit have any effect upon the snaggers?


----------



## 1styearff (Mar 3, 2010)

ESOX said:


> How would increasing the size limit have any effect upon the snaggers?


 Seems like they all ready have total disregard for the law, and if you're out there fishing for meat, what's an extra 2" of fish? I know that after the close of the regular season last fall the limit on BC was 15" (couldn't have kept a single brookie I caught, if I'd wanted to.....)


----------



## BearCreekPro (Mar 18, 2008)

I heard that the new regulations went up to 17" for browns, was hoping someone had their new fishing guide with them. If the regs did go up, I am definately in favor. I love catching native browns and stream trout!! and of course I C/R 'em in hopes my boys will catch em when they're bigger!!


----------



## A.M. General (May 3, 2001)

Increasing the size limits will prevent people from fishing that river and send them elsewhere for the tasty, naive undersized ones!


----------



## Gooseanator26 (Mar 9, 2010)

A.M. General said:


> Increasing the size limits will prevent people from fishing that river and send them elsewhere for the tasty, naive undersized ones!


Now this guys got the right idea:evilsmile


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

A.M. General said:


> Increasing the size limits will prevent people from fishing that river and send them elsewhere for the tasty, naive undersized ones!


Very short sighted and selfish.


----------

